# Bad news at Costco



## DazedandConfused (Jun 27, 2013)

I went to Costco today for lunch...you know the $1.50 jumbo hot dog and a soda and was incredibly bummed that they switched from Coke products to Pepsi.

I was seriously upset as I love Coke products and do not care for Pepsi and really enjoyed the many refills during lunch.

Why did Costco do this to me?

I have been a loyal customer for years and this is how they treat me (insert frown face smilie).

Oh I just found the mad face


----------



## sjsharkie (Jun 27, 2013)

Your outrage is late.  Mine switched at least a couple of months ago -- no more Coke.

FYI, I noticed that Coke cans are more expensive than Pepsi at Costco as well.  WTF?

-ryan


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm married to a Costco career employee.  My guess is one of three things:

1). Pepsi probably gave them a better price than Coke on the cost of providing soft drink service to the Food Court.  Costco is only trying to save money.

2). Enough Costco members asked for things to be switched, that Costco management listened to the requests.

3). (My personal choice)  You were drinking SOOO much Coke product for the buck fifty you spent, that they were losing money. They HAD to switch, because you were driving them out of business.  LOL!  :hysterical:

j/k
Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 27, 2013)

sjsharkie said:


> Your outrage is late.  Mine switched at least a couple of months ago -- no more Coke.
> 
> FYI, I noticed that Coke cans are more expensive than Pepsi at Costco as well.  WTF?
> 
> -ryan




Coke probably charges them more. Costco tends to take a standard markup, so the higher price is the result. (But the price is still likely lower than non-sale prices for the same product at the grocery store.)   There have been times when Costco has completely removed Coke products from their shelves for awhile, to prove the point to Coke that Costco is not at their beck and call.  It's all about the power in the marketplace.

Dave


----------



## RX8 (Jun 27, 2013)

The story I heard is that it came down to cost.  Costco felt that the price should be lower.  Coke didn't want to lower their price and Pepsi was waiting in the wings.  

I am a Coke addict (no not that one) so I wasn't happy.  They still sell the 20 ounce Coke bottles in the vending machines for a buck though.


----------



## stonebroke (Jun 27, 2013)

*Glad for the change*

Seldom drink either...but I prefer Diet Pepsi over Diet Coke.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 27, 2013)

No Coke!!! Bummer! Not that it will keep me away from Costco, and I usually get the Mocha Freeze if I need to wash down a Chicken Bake in the food court, but just because it's cheaper, Pepsi knows it isn't better. Just what it's worth.

Jim


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 27, 2013)

Definitely prefer Diet Coke, but I'm trying to cut down. I've had the Diet Pepsi at Costco a few times & it's okay. When the weather is this hot either will do!

I noticed it a few weeks ago and the Costco employees told me it was a cost issue. Pepsi gave them a better deal than Coke.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 27, 2013)

I noticed that the other day too.  But since I am watching what I am eating and hot dogs are off the everyday list, I just walked by and shook my head. 

But you have to admire the fact that Costco has kept that $1.50 price for a decade now or even longer.  (there was an article in their inhouse magazine a while back.)


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 27, 2013)

FWIW, I can't support either of those behemoth companies.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 27, 2013)

I own stock in Coca Cola.  Coca Cola has been very good to me.
If I go to a place that serves "P" products, I indignantly order ice tea instead.
.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 27, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> I own stock in Coca Cola.  Coca Cola has been very good to me.



Looks like over the last 10 years, it is a pretty close race between KO and PEP, with a slight edge to PEP.  But for the last 5 years, KO has outperformed.

BTW, I'm long on PEP. 

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 27, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> FWIW, I can't support either of those behemoth companies.


If you own any stock mutual funds, you most likely support them in a small way.

Kurt


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 27, 2013)

I have substituted water for drinks I have to pay for when eating out for the last 10-15 years of so.  I have never added it up but suspect that I have saved many thousands of dollars doing this.

George


----------



## isisdave (Jun 27, 2013)

Same problem with Pepsi that there was with Coke ... three machines, each with the identical 8 selections, and not the ones I like (Coke Zero, Pepsi Max).

The price difference was probably two cents a serving ... all us Coke-lovers should offer to pay $1.60 for the combo if they'll bring Coke back. Hah.

We're on Kauai now, and it's just amazing that almost everything we buy on the mainland is the same price in Costco here. Including the hot dogs. Even milk is less than anywhere else. Gas is 4.22 vs 4.53 elsewhere.


----------



## IngridN (Jun 28, 2013)

RX8 said:


> ........They still sell the 20 ounce Coke bottles in the vending machines for a buck though.



As long as they continue to sell Coke in the vending machines, I'm a happy camper.

Ingrid


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jun 28, 2013)

Costco's beloved hot dog and 20 oz. Coke combo, though the price of the combo remains at $1.50 — just as it has for the past 27 years.

Costco dishes out more than 100 million hot dogs at its food courts, which is more than four times what Major League Baseball sold at its ballparks in 2011, according to the National Hot Dog & Sausage Council.

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/costco-hot-dog-combo-coke-pepsi-2013-2#ixzz2XTxn4h2e


----------



## LynnW (Jun 28, 2013)

I didn't notice if they have changed in Canada yet. I much prefer Diet Coke but since I only have a hot dog at Costco maybe once a year I guess it really doesn't matter.

Lynn


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 28, 2013)

They both taste like over-sweetened carbonated battery acid to me. So big deal.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 28, 2013)

The new Pepsi drink was introuced in VA about a month ago.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jun 28, 2013)

Why not Coke AND Pepsi.   The days of Coke or Pepsi should be over - this is the 21st Century where our phones talk to us instead of the other way around! And we can't have both Pepsi and Coke?


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 28, 2013)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Why not Coke AND Pepsi.   The days of Coke or Pepsi should be over - this is the 21st Century where our phones talk to us instead of the other way around! And we can't have both Pepsi and Coke?



Sacrebleu! That's end of the world stuff.

Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies! Rivers and seas boiling! 
Forty years of darkness! Earthquakes, volcanoes... 
The dead rising from the grave! 
Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!
-- from "Ghostbusters" (1984)
.


----------



## MaryH (Jun 28, 2013)

IKEA also have a hot dog and soda combo for $1.50 and 2 hot dog and soda for $2.  

I don't buy hot dogs any more except for the rare hot dog at IKEA if I am very hungry or an occasional POGO when I feel like it when it is served at fairs.


----------



## persia (Jun 28, 2013)

What we need is KIRKLAND COLA!  That would fix everything...


----------



## CO skier (Jun 28, 2013)

> But you have to admire the fact that Costco has kept that $1.50 price for a decade now or even longer.



How many people do you think go to Costco "just for the hot dog combo" and leave more than $100 poorer because of "add-ons?" ... talk about a loss leader ...



Last week 8-pak Oscar Meyer Bun Length hot dogs were on sale for $0.99 at a local chain grocer.   Four 12-pak cans of Coca-Cola can be found on sale for $10 ($0.21 per can).  8-pak of hot dog buns is $4 (less on sale).

With this home version of the Costco special, die-hard Coca-Cola fans can still get their fix with a hot dog and *four *cans of Coke for less than $1.50.


----------



## Elan (Jun 28, 2013)

CO skier said:


> How many people do you think go to Costco "just for the hot dog combo" and leave more than $100 poorer because of "add-ons?" ... talk about a loss leader ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Sure, but you don't get the ambiance of sitting down and eating with a hundred other cheapskates that you don't know, all while surrounded by the aroma of new tires.  How do you put a price on that?


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 28, 2013)

For you diehard Costco hotdog fans, they sell the same hotdogs in the warehouse.  You can make your own home-grown version of things at home.  But it's true - you'd lose that tire-scented ambiance while surrounded by the unwashed masses...  

The Coke *AND/OR *Pepsi thing is larger than just at Costco.  Ever noticed that at your local grocery store you'll find Pepsi on sale one week, and Coke on the sale the next?  They are rarely (if ever) on sale at the same store in the same week.  The distributors are mercenary about maintaining their territorial ownership of the marketplace.

Dave


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jun 28, 2013)

Elan said:


> Sure, but you don't get the ambiance of sitting down and eating with a hundred other cheapskates that you don't know, all while surrounded by the aroma of new tires.  How do you put a price on that?



Excellent description of my typical day


----------



## IngridN (Jun 28, 2013)

CO skier said:


> How many people do you think go to Costco "just for the hot dog combo" and leave more than $100 poorer because of "add-ons?" ... talk about a loss leader ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...........



Too funny NOT...in our case, the loss leader is books. DH suggests dropping in to Costco to see if they have any new books and we can't leave without dropping another $100 or so :hysterical:.

I buy the bottle of soda (can't tolerate fountain soda) because some of the free food is inedible IMHO and I need something to wash the taste out of my mouth!

Ingrid


----------



## persia (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 28, 2013)

When I first saw this thread, I was afraid they had raised their prices.  Whew!

I don't care for Pepsi products, but we'll still enjoy the combo.

And I'm sure we'll drop an extra $200 or $300 every time we come in.  We can't seem to get out for less than that.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 28, 2013)

There was a article a couple months ago about Costco having a fight with one of the major bottlers and for a short time was not going to sell that brand . It may have been Coke and therefore the change to Pepsi


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 28, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> There was a article a couple months ago about Costco having a fight with one of the major bottlers and for a short time was not going to sell that brand . It may have been Coke and therefore the change to Pepsi




It was Coke.  They tried to manipulate Costco in the price they wanted, demanding certain concessions and such.  Costco told them they would not be bullied.  Costco pulled ALL the Coke products off their shelves for a time, to prove the point.  Coke rolled over, and Costco allowed their products back into the warehouse again.

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 28, 2013)

MaryH said:


> IKEA also have a hot dog and soda combo for $1.50 and 2 hot dog and soda for $2.
> 
> I don't buy hot dogs any more except for the rare hot dog at IKEA if I am very hungry or an occasional POGO when I feel like it when it is served at fairs.





CO skier said:


> How many people do you think go to Costco "just for the hot dog combo" and leave more than $100 poorer because of "add-ons?" ... talk about a loss leader ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The hot dog at Costco is far from a bun length Oscar Meyer hot dog you got for $0.99 a pack. It is a quarter pound all beef frank. Your whole pack may weigh a pound total. I am not sure what the ones are like at IKEA, but my guess is it isn't two of those 1/4 pounders and a soda for $2, probably more like the Oscar Meyer franks you bought at your local grocer.

I am truely fine with the move to Pepsi, prefer Pepsi over Coke. It is a great deal and an even better one when stocking up on supplies when vacationing in Hawaii. Apparently the locals know this too, because the food courts at the Hawaii warehouses are probably five times the size of our local one here in Ohio and it is always PACKED with people every time we have been to them.

We bought some in the warehouse the last time we were there. It is a massive package. I packaged them up in pairs in FoodSaver bags. The only problem I had was that they don't seem to sell the buns in the warehouse. Though the buns they use in the Food Court are too small for the frank anyway.

We always get the hot dog combo along with a frozen yogurt every time we hit Costco.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 29, 2013)

Is it OK to admit that I have never had the Hot Dog & Coke/Pepsi at Costco?


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 29, 2013)

ricoba said:


> Is it OK to admit that I have never had the Hot Dog & Coke/Pepsi at Costco?




I think it's fine to admit that, because some of the others in this thread have apparently eaten your share, too.  

Dave


----------



## CO skier (Jun 29, 2013)

ricoba said:


> Is it OK to admit that I have never had the Hot Dog & Coke/Pepsi at Costco?



I have been shopping at Costco for more than 10 years and never really paid much attention to the "food court/tire center" because I prefer real food.  Such fanaticism that now I am wondering if they are putting "something" in either the Coke or the hot dogs, or both. 

It is a Shakespearean dilemma, "Should I try the Costco special on my next visit, or should I give the food court an extra-wide berth as I pass by?"


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 29, 2013)

CO skier said:


> I have been shopping at Costco for more than 10 years and never really paid much attention to the "*food court/tire center*" because I prefer real food.  Such fanaticism that now I am wondering if they are putting "something" in either the Coke or the hot dogs, or both.
> 
> It is a Shakespearean dilemma, "Should I try the Costco special on my next visit, or should I give the food court an extra-wide berth as I pass by?"



You speak of the food court and tire center as if they are the same?


----------



## ricoba (Jun 29, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> I think it's fine to admit that, because some of the others in this thread have apparently eaten your share, too.
> 
> Dave



That seems abundantly apparent from this thread!


----------



## Kal (Jun 29, 2013)

CO skier said:


> I have been shopping at Costco for more than 10 years and never really paid much attention to the "food court/tire center" because I prefer real food. Such fanaticism that now I am wondering if they are putting "something" in either the Coke or the hot dogs, or both.
> 
> It is a Shakespearean dilemma, "Should I try the Costco special on my next visit, or should I give the food court an extra-wide berth as I pass by?"


 
Actually the tire center and food court are combined.  Try the "Michelin Dog".  It's a bit chewy (or rubbery) but with some of the "white sidewall" dressing, it's yummy.  Watch out for the blowout tho.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 29, 2013)

The one plus with the 1.50 club is that it is the same price everywhere. 

So in Hawaii and everything is expensive, you can still get a combo for a buck and a half.  Great deal for Hawaii.  You can tell because it has the busiest food courts that I have ever seen.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 29, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> You speak of the food court and tire center as if they are the same?



Yes, this is the area beyond the check-out lanes in the front of all Costcos that I have seen.  Others have noted how the two are inseparably linked by the strong smell of vulcanized rubber, so it must be a common layout.  Layouts undoubtedly vary, though.  Customers of Costco food courts that do not have an attached tire center are fortunate indeed.

If I someday decide to try the Costco special, it will be "to go."




Kal said:


> Try the "Michelin Dog".



... that sounds so upscale.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 29, 2013)

CO skier said:


> Yes, this is the area beyond the check-out lanes in the front of all Costcos that I have seen.  Others have noted how the two are inseparably linked by the strong smell of vulcanized rubber, so it must be a common layout.  Layouts undoubtedly vary, though.  Customers of Costco food courts that do not have an attached tire center are fortunate indeed.
> 
> If I someday decide to try the Costco special, it will be "to go."
> 
> ... that sounds so upscale.




Costco used to have separate entrances to the Tire Center from outside the building. Because it was more efficient (to someone) they're changing the entrances to be between the Membership Counter and the Food Court.  If your Costco hasnt changed yet, it likely will.  The side effect is the strong odor of tires in that area where food is served.  Over time it does dissipate, or at least seems so. 

There was also a time when the Food Court was outside the warehouse, and in some smaller warehouses, the Food Court was just a Hot Dog Cart outside the main entrance.  As they expanded the food options, they needed more space, and things moved indoors.  Right next to the new Tire Center entrance. (Apparently Costco Corporate doesn't eat in the Food Court - or they like the smell of tires with their food.

Dave


----------



## Kel (Jun 29, 2013)

*Club 150*

Club 150.  We stop and get a dog and drink a few times a year.  We prefer Pepsi over Coke.  This is a good thing.


----------



## klpca (Jun 29, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Costco used to have separate entrances to the Tire Center from outside the building. Because it was more efficient (to someone) they're changing the entrances to be between the Membership Counter and the Food Court.  If your Costco hasnt changed yet, it likely will.  The side effect is the strong odor of tires in that area where food is served.  Over time it does dissipate, or at least seems so.
> 
> There was also a time when the Food Court was outside the warehouse, and in some smaller warehouses, the Food Court was just a Hot Dog Cart outside the main entrance.  As they expanded the food options, they needed more space, and things moved indoors.  Right next to the new Tire Center entrance. (Apparently Costco Corporate doesn't eat in the Food Court - or they like the smell of tires with their food.
> 
> Dave



Bummer for you guys. All three of the Costco warehouses that I shop at have outdoor food courts that are quite a ways away from the tire center.

Btw, can we discuss the $10 pizza's?  I provided dinner for an entire women's ultimate team (24 players) for about $50 at last year's national tournament.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jun 29, 2013)

I just signed up last week for my first costco card.  The giant $4.99 roasted chickens got me.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 29, 2013)

bjones9942 said:


> I just signed up last week for my first costco card.  The giant $4.99 roasted chickens got me.



The roasted chickens in the deli are awesome.  Very versatile to work with.  And check the fresh deli refrigerator cases too - they make an amazing chicken salad with the roasted chickens that don't sell by the end of the day.  Tasty!

Klpca, sorry to report, I am not a fan of the Costco pizza.  I know lots of people like them, but they just don't do it for me.  I'm more of a Papa Murphy's guy.  

Dave


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah, their roasted chix are great, as is the chix salad (my sis buys this stuff every time she goes in).

Happy camper they're moving to Pepsi.    Rarely stop by the food court out the door, but if we do, we tend to get the sausage dogs or whatever they are.  Will try the all-beef dogs next time.


----------



## Kal (Jun 30, 2013)

bjones9942 said:


> I just signed up last week for my first costco card. The giant $4.99 roasted chickens got me.


 
That's the new "Costco Hotdog"!  It's the biggest seller in the store.


----------



## poleary2000 (Jun 30, 2013)

You're all spoiled.  We don't even have a Costco!!! We have Sam's Club.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 30, 2013)

poleary2000 said:


> You're all spoiled.  We don't even have a Costco!!! We have Sam's Club.



I think their combo is $1.60 or $1.75. We usually go to Sam's because it is closest. We only make a special trip to Costco once every couple months or so.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 30, 2013)

Kal said:


> That's the new "Costco Hotdog"!  It's the biggest seller in the store.



Actually, the toilet paper is the biggest seller.

I wonder why Costco doesn't switch to Kirkland cola.  People would probably still buy the $1.50 combo in the same volume and their cost would be much lower.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 30, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I think their combo is $1.60 or $1.75. We usually go to Sam's because it is closest. We only make a special trip to Costco once every couple months or so.



Sam's Club costs more, but they give you a bigger cup and their hot dogs are Nathan's.  I like both their pizza and hot dogs better.  But, I rarely get either because they are both very bad for you.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 30, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> The one plus with the 1.50 club is that it is the same price everywhere.
> 
> So in Hawaii and everything is expensive, you can still get a combo for a buck and a half.  Great deal for Hawaii.  You can tell because it has the busiest food courts that I have ever seen.



They certainly are. I mentioned this in one of my previous posts. The food courts at the Hawaii Costco's are probably 5 to 10 times the size of the one we have here at home, and they are always packed with huge lines. At home, there may be one person in line in front of me at it's busiest.


----------



## Elan (Jun 30, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Klpca, sorry to report, I am not a fan of the Costco pizza.  I know lots of people like them, but they just don't do it for me.  I'm more of a Papa Murphy's guy.
> 
> Dave



  Have to agree here.  Their pizzas always look decent, but I've taken one home a few different times and they're not good.  The crust seems to have it's origins in Bisquick or something.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 30, 2013)

+1 for Papa Murphy's. Especially the garlic chicken and artichoke. Mmmm. The Costco take 'n' bake ones are too big. They have to be cut down to fit in my Viking convection oven. I suppose a 'D' shaped pizza isn't the end of the world in the overall scheme of life, but if it were just better pizza.....

As to the $1.50 tube steak special, I ate waaaay too many hot dogs back in my long haul trucking days for them to have any attraction at all. I'm more of a 'Chicken Bake' guy at the Costco food court.


----------



## klpca (Jun 30, 2013)

Elan said:


> Have to agree here.  Their pizzas always look decent, but I've taken one home a few different times and they're not good.  The crust seems to have it's origins in Bisquick or something.


I should clarify, I didn't say I actually liked the pizza  (come to think of it I don't really like much of anything at the food court) but the price is right and kids, even college age, will eat anything. It's my go to party pizza. "Good pizza" is a whole 'nuther topic that deserves a thread of it's own.

But I agree about the chicken! That is the deal of the century. I use it for three meals when it's just the two of us - first as sliced chicken, then the rest is used in a salad, then I put the carcass in the crockpot overnight on low with water, herbs and veggies and in the morning it's chicken stock.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 30, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> Sam's Club costs more, but they give you a bigger cup and their hot dogs are Nathan's.  I like both their pizza and hot dogs better.  But, I rarely get either because they are both very bad for you.



At Costco you can refill the cups at no charge.  In case you did not know.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 30, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> I wonder why Costco doesn't switch to Kirkland cola.  People would probably still buy the $1.50 combo in the same volume and their cost would be much lower.



I wouldn't be at all surprised to find that Costco has a similar deal with Pepsi that the movie theaters do, which is basically free. The advertising they get by being the only soda option at the Costco food court is substantial. So, the Kirkland cola may actually cost more if they were to offer it instead, not to mention manage the product for dispenser rather than bottle/can.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jun 30, 2013)

Its all about the money.  Like  Disney switching  from II to RCI when  they got a better deal.

The few times I have been to Costco  after doing samples too full for hot dog!

Gas prices are great but no use for 25 pound sacks  of potatoes and  10 pounds of hamburger!

Since only drink unsweetened  ice tea with lemon, could care less!


----------



## easyrider (Jun 30, 2013)

We like the costco hotdogs & soda.  I really can't seem to tell the difference of cola. They all taste about the same, imo. In Mexico we always go to costco for wine and groceries and I really like the Mexican pickles on my dog.

For parties costco sandwiches, wraps and stuff are an easy way to feed a bunch of people.

I also like the seafood at costco.

What is the taste difference between coke and pepsi ? Is one more sugary ?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 30, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> Gas prices are great but no use for 25 pound sacks  of potatoes and  10 pounds of hamburger!



Ground beef is one of the main reasons we go to Costco, really like stocking up on their 88/12 ground chuck. 10lbs really isn't a lot when you portion it out in to half pound packs to put in the freezer. We always buy a couple packs of ribeye when we are there also and freeze them individually and then split one between the two of us for a meal.



easyrider said:


> What is the taste difference between coke and pepsi ? Is one more sugary ?



For me, Pepsi has a sweeter taste that I prefer, where Coke seems to have more of a chemical flavor.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jul 1, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> Actually, the toilet paper is the biggest seller..



Yep, they sell $400 million worth of t-paper each year. And knowing this will win a trivia contest for sure.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 1, 2013)

Nearest Costco is 75 miles away. Nearest Sam's is 3. 

FWIW, wife hates Coke, loves Pepsi. Daughters love Coke, tolerate Pepsi. 

Make mine Arnold Palmers. 

Cheers


----------



## Kozman (Jul 1, 2013)

I've always preferred Pepsi any way so it doesn't bother me.  And, I only drink diet.  Regular tastes much too sweet to me.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 1, 2013)

easyrider said:


> What is the taste difference between coke and pepsi ? Is one more sugary ?



Why not buy a bottle or can of each and conduct your own taste test? Also bear in mind that fountain versions of each use different sweeteners than the canned or bottled versions. You could side-by-side test those too at someplace like Burger King that has both available at the self-serve fountain.

Back in the day, my brother worked for Coca-Cola, one of his assignments was to temperature and taste test the products at various outlets in his territory. Back then, some retailers would buy Pepsi syrup and put it through Coke machines because Pepsi syrup was cheaper, however had to be diluted 3-1 with water whereas Coke was diluted at 4-1. Or so I, at about 11, was told.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 1, 2013)

I might try that Jim. After some thought, I think it could be that the way Im drinking colas might have something to do with not tasting a difference. Most of the time, for me anyway, the cola has a shot or two of crown in it.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 1, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Also bear in mind that fountain versions of each use different sweeteners than the canned or bottled versions.



On a related note, it used to be (not sure it still is, since I don't drink the stuff) that similar taste differences were true in different countries of the same product based on the regional distributor.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 1, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> On a related note, it used to be (not sure it still is, since I don't drink the stuff) that similar taste differences were true in different countries of the same product based on the regional distributor.



That's true at least as far as Mexico is concerned. They use good ol' sugar as the sweetener while in the USA HFCS rules. From time to time we can get 'Mexican Coke' here at a premium price. When that happens the American stuff with high fructose corn syrup is el-cheapo.

I guess I should have said above that the difference in sweeteners is in Diet Coke. Saccharin goes in the fountain stuff, but doesn't can well, so the canned and bottled Diet Coke gets something else (Aspertame, I think). Don't know about Coke Zero.


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 1, 2013)

easyrider said:


> ...
> What is the taste difference between coke and pepsi ? Is one more sugary ?


While this is not the only difference, it is what let Pepsi win the Pepsi challenge.  With just a single sip (all that was allowed in the Pepsi challenge), people will generally choose the sweeter product.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jul 3, 2013)

The Coke vs. Pepsi competition can be brutal.  I know Pepsi distributorships who provide scoreboards and the like to schools and other such places but on the condition no Coke products be sold anywhere on the property.  Coke probably does the same.  I recall many years ago when Coke was really going after Pepsi merchants to punish them.  Coke would hire people to go into restaurants serving Pepsi and order "a Coke".  As Coke had become almost a generic term, such as Kleenex or Xerox, wait staff would sometimes simply bring a Pepsi whereupon Coke would file suit for false advertising.  This was their way of making lives miserable for merchants who chose Pepsi over Coke.  I can't begin to imagine the wheeling and dealing that gets a vendor the size of Costco to switch brands for the sale of millions of drinks per year.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 7, 2013)

RX8 said:


> The story I heard is that it came down to cost.  Costco felt that the price should be lower.  Coke didn't want to lower their price and Pepsi was waiting in the wings.
> 
> I am a Coke addict (no not that one) so I wasn't happy.  They still sell the 20 ounce Coke bottles in the vending machines for a buck though.



I much prefer Diet Coke to Diet Pepsi, but I buy the Pepsi more often because it is on sale more often and at a lower cost. I'm almost to the point that the Diet Coke tastes "funny" to me when I have it. Coke needs to learn that brand loyalty can flag if the prices are consistently too high.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 7, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> When I first saw this thread, I was afraid they had raised their prices.  Whew!
> 
> I don't care for Pepsi products, but we'll still enjoy the combo.
> 
> And I'm sure we'll drop an extra $200 or $300 every time we come in.  We can't seem to get out for less than that.



We got our first Costco in the area in November. I quite often go in and buy only a box of doughnuts for my son. The Krispy Kremes are 5.29 for 15 instead of 4.99 for a dozen in the stores. At first, their milk prices were higher than the grocery stores, but now they are about 70 cents cheaper. Their gas is always cheaper for now, but I remember Sams did that when they first started selling gas. After 6 months, they were higher than the gas stations. I hope Costco gas stays cheaper. Otherwise, it will be hard for us to justify the annual membership fee. The incentives were great for the first year.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 7, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> The one plus with the 1.50 club is that it is the same price everywhere.
> 
> So in Hawaii and everything is expensive, you can still get a combo for a buck and a half.  Great deal for Hawaii.  You can tell because it has the busiest food courts that I have ever seen.



I'm hoping the same is true in Puerto Rico. I have a short business trip to San Juan next week and have been warned that the food is expensive. I checked and there are two Costcos within seven miles of my hotel. I will go by and pick up something from the bakery for breakfast. I might even try one of those hotdogs for the first time.

I'm also hoping that Walgreens and CVS honor the same sale prices there. I need my caffeine fix and both have either Coke or Pepsi on sale this week locally. I know there is a Walgreens near the hotel and it looks like there are several CVSs around.

Sheila


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 7, 2013)

What's Costco? 

(just kidding)

I like Pepsi better - so I'm good.


----------



## persia (Jul 7, 2013)

Costco, Melbourne, Victoria.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 8, 2013)

persia said:


> Costco, Melbourne, Victoria.
> snip



So $2.49 Aussie must be about $1.50 American? 

And hey, we don't get no Aussie Meat Pie here - WTF?


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 8, 2013)

ampaholic said:


> So $2.49 Aussie must be about $1.50 American?



Actually, AUS$2.49 is ~US$2.25 today.


----------



## svwoude (Jul 8, 2013)

DazedandConfused said:


> Costco's beloved hot dog and 20 oz. Coke combo, though the price of the combo remains at $1.50 — just as it has for the past 27 years.
> 
> 
> It may be the same price as it was 27 years ago, but I would bet a fair amount of money that the hot dog is smaller than it used to be!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 8, 2013)

No way those hotdogs are huge.  They stick out past the bun and are over an inch think.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 8, 2013)

svwoude said:


> DazedandConfused said:
> 
> 
> > Costco's beloved hot dog and 20 oz. Coke combo, though the price of the combo remains at $1.50 — just as it has for the past 27 years.
> ...


----------



## jlr10 (Jul 9, 2013)

I guess we are just lucky here.  Our Costco food court is not near the tires at all.  But I found the food court is much busier here than it was in Hawaii.  There is always  line whenever I go.

When I first read this thread I took my son to Costco for a dog and a soda, since he was hungry and prefers Pepsi.  Not sure if it was the day or the fountain, but the Pepsi and Diet Pepsi all tasted flat to us.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 9, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> svwoude said:
> 
> 
> > Nope - The hot dogs are quarter pound dogs, just like they've been from the beginning.
> ...


----------

